# Best way to keep pre rib warm during service ?



## lao0 (Dec 11, 2014)

So at the establishment we do prime rib on Saturday nights. We prep and then cook up 4 to 5 prime ribs which we typically fly threw. We have heating lamps ECT but it always seem to cook. More.. And dry out a bit..

what are some ideas you guys have for keeping the prime hot and retaining that perfect cook?


----------



## lao0 (Dec 11, 2014)

Prime rib *


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

You need an oven that doesn't go past 140( legal temp?) or lower. Alto Sham is a brand.
Stop them at 120 rare and finish in broiler or oven, grill whatever.

Another option is to stagger the ribs into the oven, but that can be hit or miss.

Another is to sear the ribs then cook them to order. This works great for a slow restaurant.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree alto sham is the best. Heat lamps with a piece of foil covering the rib and lamp not to low


----------

